# What position did you give birth in?



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

I was supine but moving around during my birth. Thinking back on it, that doesn't make sense, but 20/20 hind site and alla that. The last two births I was fortunate to standing in the tub, both times.

So what position were you in when you gave birth?


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Semi-reclined for all six. Always my choice, that is just the position I gravitate to. Never had any problems pushing either.


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

On my back for all 3. first in the hospital with an epidural. Other 2 at home, my choice, although, if I were to have another, I may try squatting or kneeling.


----------



## OrmEmbar (Oct 25, 2012)

In between a squat and semi reclining with the first.

Between kneeling on all 4s and standing with the 2nd. Thank goodness DH and the MW were good at catching on the fly!

I guess I move around a lot just as the baby is about to emerge. : )


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

Kneeling with my torso upright with my first one (supporting myself on the bedrails with my hands.) Hands and knees with the second one.


----------



## rednightingale (Feb 3, 2014)

My first was on my back - by far the hardest birth for me. The second I was laying on my side to start, then my DH helped me into a more reclined position. My third (born last week!







) I pushed her head out kneeling with my body upright (just like what erigeron just described) and shifted to all fours to push the rest of her body out. With my first two I had some serious health issues and found that I didn't have the strength or stamina to get myself upright on my own, so this last birth was really exciting and empowering for me. I say whatever position feels best and allows your particular body to work most effectively; I really liked the aid of gravity in this last birth.


----------



## Katie8681 (Dec 29, 2010)

A mix of semi sit and side lying. Sounds awkward but that's how I ended up!


----------



## MamaMakingMemories (May 20, 2007)

1st--On hands and knees in birth tub.

2nd--Squatting with the aid of a birth stool. Baby came out really fast.

3rd--Squatting with the aid of a birth stool. Baby came out super fast again. In fact, my midwife (same all 3 times) remarked afterward that, hindsight being 20/20, she actually should probably have had me get in a position where the baby didn't fly out so fast, as it would have been more comfortable for me and possibly would have led to less hemorrhaging (I bled pretty heavily after all 3, but especially after the 3rd).


----------



## gennjuls (Aug 21, 2012)

My first I was on my hands and knees in the water. My second I was squatted on the side of my bed.


----------



## appalachiamama (Dec 20, 2010)

Two of my three were born on a birth stool, much easier for me. The first was born in the good 'ole (not) flat on my back position.


----------



## themothership (Mar 2, 2009)

first on my back in the hospital. it was way too much pushing (2 hours) second on hands and knees in the birth tub at home. much easier (15 minutes of pushing baby was 2lbs bigger than the first!)


----------



## Emrysa12 (Jun 16, 2012)

On my back with my first two both hospital births, if I had been left alone with my second I probably would have been standing or squatting, my 3rd sitting, sort of and my 4th on my hands and knees, last two born at home, freebirth.


----------



## Debbie S (Mar 10, 2012)

For my first two I was on all fours. For my last I was upright on my knees and leaning forward on a stool on our bed... it was great because I was able to catch her myself and pulled her right up close to me. Both positions went great, but there were some acrobatics involved with moving from all fours to seated after the first two deliveries (before the placenta was out, so baby was still "attached" to me). Highly recommended! I had the first in a midwife birth center and the last two at home


----------



## LaurieNY (Oct 23, 2013)

I squatted for most of my pushing, but I was tiring, so my midwife suggested I push on my hands and knees. That's how I delivered.


----------



## CocoBird (Mar 15, 2013)

Toilet baby! I squatted/stood during delivery. It was nice to be able to sit between pushes. Glad the midwives suggested it!


----------



## pomegranate79 (Dec 5, 2011)

First:

Lying on my side in a bed. I pushed hard (45 mins), did tear and had a small hemorrhage.

Second:

I started out hands and knees, then when my midwives reminded me that I wanted to catch the baby myself, switched to kneeling on the bed while leaning forward on my partner's body, so I had my hands free to catch the baby. I pushed for 3 mins only, tried to pant to avoid pushing for some of that, and had very slight tears - less serious than the first time - and insignificant blood loss.

I avoided standing or squatting to push after reading that it may make tears more likely / more severe.


----------



## Ahavati (Nov 10, 2009)

First 4 born in the hospital on my back. 5th at home, hands and knees. This one will be in the hospital but Dr is fine with me using hands and knees/squatting/standing on knees.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

First one was lying kinda on my side with one knee on the drop down step of a hospital bed with DH and the midwife holding my other leg up. Looked weird I'm sure! Second was at home on hands and knees one the steps up to our master bath. Dh & the doc were both thrilled to not have to catch on their knees!


----------



## opheliajoy (Jun 17, 2007)

First one in the hospital with a doula and midwives, somehow still ended up in Semi Lithotomy with people holding my legs. Pushing took FOREVER. :/ For the second and third I started pushing while on hands and knees in tub, then just knees, then finished in a squat (SO much relief each time I moved to a squat)


----------



## cindys (Jun 2, 2008)

Squatting all 3 times ....in a gentle birth pool. Gravity rules! Never had an urge to push. Breathed the babies out with the help of gravity.


----------



## waywornwanderer (Jun 14, 2012)

Supine in a hospital bed. They literally had to drag me to the bed LOL. I transitioned kneeling on the floor at the foot of the bed, so I imagine I would naturally have squatted if left to my own devices. I only pushed for 30 minutes though, FTM, which wasn't awful given the positioning.


----------



## mlfc15 (Nov 16, 2011)

First one was lying on my left side, I was too exhausted for anything else. Second 2 were kneeling leaning over something - #2 was my water birth so I was leaning over the the tub, #3 was an home birth (no midwife, she didn't believe me when I told her things were picking up) and I ended up kneeling in front of the toilet holding on to the bathtub and my husband caught the baby from behind. Kneeling was great, less than 10 minutes pushing with #2 and about 15 minutes with #3.


----------



## marcie13 (Apr 9, 2011)

I was in our bed, on my hands and knees. I'd tried to labor in the pool we rented, but I was the first to use this particular pool, and the circumference wasn't as large as their previous pools. I wasn't able to stretch my legs out entirely straight, which was what I needed to do, so I left the pool and went to our bedroom. (Of course, I had an old fitted sheet on top of a couple of shower curtains on top of another fitted sheet on the bed.) With the incredible help of our CNM, doula, my husband and 2 best friends, our little guy arrived right where he was made! It was a hugely empowering and incredible experience.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

1: On my back with an epidural

2: unplanned, unassisted on the toilet at home, any other place intolerable (really rough 2 hour labor, posterior baby, broken water)

3: planned home birth with midwife, on the toilet at home, any other place totally intolerable, spent about 5 minutes in birthing tub (really rough 2 hour labor, posterior baby, broken water)


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

!) supported squat , 15 minutes pushing and it seemed to last forever even though we timed it

2) standing up, three pushes total ... the first to crown him, the second for his enormous shoulders and the third for the rest of his body ... gravity really does help

Both in the hospital with my much loved CNM catching. No Iv, no drugs and no cuts.


----------



## Triniity (Jul 15, 2007)

First with epidural (could not move my legs) on semi reclined on my back,

second and third on my side with someone holding my upper leg up.  I am like turtle on her back giving birth, cannot.move.at.all. I would have loved to try a birth stool or to get on all fours, I really don't know how you ladies do this ...


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

I have unassisted births, so I get to do whatever I want to. Both were born kneeling on hands and knees on the floor.


----------



## winterv (Oct 12, 2009)

1. On back in birthing center with 2 hours directed pushing (did turn to all fours briefly, MW and doula said it would help baby navigate past my pubic bone). I was way too tired to be in any other position--I was wiped!

2. At home standing. I conserved energy better during this labor. During active labor I stood up leaning over overstuffed chair in living room during every contraction, then sat in between to rest. Husband's hands putting pressure on my low back gave me relief. 3 involuntary pushes and she was out! MW did ask me in between last two pushing contractions to relax my legs a little because the baby's head was getting smushed by my thighs. I was standing straight up with a head between my legs and didn't even know it! Truly was a standing birth as that was the position checked in the MW's birth report. I recommend everyone ask for a copy of the birth record! It's my favorite piece of paper. More proud of it than my college degrees!

***A thought with regard to positions...my midwives seemed to have no problem getting on their hands and knees to catch my baby. After all the work a laboring mother does, doesn't being on the floor seem like no big deal for a Dr or MW?


----------



## nofrillsmamma (Oct 21, 2012)

I was on hands and knees for most of my labor then flipped onto my back during push time. Laying on my back helped (vaguely) with my back labor. I was surprised that was the position my body led me to!


----------



## tanyato (Aug 27, 2011)

I was in a deep squat when my son was born. Sometimes I would rest on my hands and knees, or stand up to stretch my legs out if they were going numb. I pushed for two hours and fifteen minutes - my legs were so wobbly and shaky afterwards! But I wonder if it would have taken even longer had I been in a different position? So it was worth it.

I'm due in a few months with baby #2 and I'm hoping the pushing stage isn't as long/intense this time. A relaxing hands and knees position sounds nice


----------



## jtapc90 (Jul 3, 2012)

Semi sitting for first two, hands and knees for third, and sitting for fourth. I'd love to try squatting or standing though. I really want to catch my baby if we ever have another.


----------



## lactomom (Nov 11, 2009)

#1 Lithotomy position (smallest baby, largest tearing)

#2 All 4s (8 lbs 15 oz with nuchal hand)

#3 Semi reclined in the water

#4 Just have to wait and see


----------



## sarahprasuhn (Feb 20, 2014)

For the unattended birth of my first squatting and pushing in the shower. I tore badly, but didn't know it.

My second with a midwife I did on my knees in the birth tub with no pushing, much better, no tearing and it was 9lb 12oz hefty girl.

For number three I'm planning on kneeling, but might move around more, I don't really push when I'm in labor but mine go pretty fast. Definitely sticking to water, it was so much less painful than the first.


----------



## squantz06812 (Dec 11, 2006)

When it came time to push, I had to be on my back. I had wanted to be on my feet but my body would not allow my legs to be used. My legs shook like an earthquake and I had to climb on the bed to avoid collapsing on the floor.


----------



## Lyn Doering (Dec 4, 2013)

I made the most progress sitting on toilet. Gave birth to my middle child on the toilet! His father joined his hands w midwife's to make sure he didn't fall in!! 9 lbs one push ;-)


----------



## CocoBird (Mar 15, 2013)

I should add, I was first standing, then tried squatting, then moved to semi-reclined on my back because after 30 hours of hard back labor and no food, I was exhausted. My vision was going double. So even though I had a hard time pushing in that position, I needed to lie down and have some juice! Then when I had mustered up some more energy, I told the midwives that the position was not working for me, and they suggested I move to the toilet. That did it! So I was on the toilet going between sitting/squatting/standing. And I pushed there for two very intense hours.


----------



## cgrandy (Apr 16, 2008)

#1 - semi-reclined
#2 - squatting
#3 - all fours


----------



## slammerkin (Nov 11, 2012)

On my back in bed. I had already pushed in various positions in the birth pool (all fours, squat, reclined with DH holding me up) for over three hours, plus a couple of pushes on the birth stool. On my back ended up being the best position for me in the end.


----------



## dragonflii (Jun 14, 2011)

First, in a birth tub in a squat.
Second, in my bed in a half side lying. I almost did it standing, so I threw myself onto my bed and had her in two pushes


----------



## Jastiv (Nov 3, 2013)

I did most of my pushing on the toilet then moved to the bed for the last two pushes so I pushed him out on my back on the bed.


----------



## greenkri (Jun 10, 2013)

So interesting to read all the variety!

1. In a squat holding onto a birth bar on a hospital bed. This was my longest pushing at 45 minutes, but it was induced and I had an epidural (what they call a "walking" epidural so I was still able to be up on my legs).

2. On hands and knees on the floor, pushing the baby out in 5 minutes.

3. In the birth tub, in a floating squat as I held my husband's hands at the edge of the tub. It was a BIG tub. This one took 10 minutes to push out. It seemed like hours, because I had to work harder at it. I think that's because the water took some of the pressure of gravity off me.


----------



## NaturalMama73 (Feb 21, 2014)

FTM here (due July 2014) and new to the site.

Oh man, I'm even more excited about my decision to have a home, water birth with my midwife after reading everyone's responses! I'm so glad I found this site! It's so good to be around people who share my philosophy on natural child birth!


----------



## cyclamen (Jul 10, 2005)

First - on my back in McRoberts? My knees pulled practically up to my ears. Had been pushing for over an hour or more on hands and knees and was so exhausted that I did not care how I lay. (Total 2-3 hrs)

Second - on my hands and knees for about 20 min then draped over the birth ball for about 10 - so slightly more upright. Could not move from the spot. Pushing got more productive as soon as I was over the birth ball.

Second baby was much faster, bc second baby and no nuchal hand.


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

On my knees, with arms up on the couch...so semi-upright, kind of a cross between a squat and hands and knees.


----------



## LoveBeams (Feb 10, 2014)

Strangely, while I didn't find out if I was having a boy or girl, I envisioned for both pregnancies how I would birth, and both were very much correct and what my body wanted: hands and knees in water for my first and squatting on a birth stool with my second. This time around I envision being on my bed.


----------



## RisaKate (Mar 17, 2012)

Kneeling on my bed with my arms around my husband's neck. Contrary to what I'd predicted, the birth pool didn't get much use.


----------



## kaatya (Jan 2, 2014)

First was lying on my back, feet in the air - NOT my choice - I had been kneeling over a pile of pillows and hoping to squat, but had a hospital-minded midwife intervene, who insisted I must lie down and took all my pillow away!

2 & 3 were both on all 4s - both were very quick and the only way I could cope with the intensity was in that stable position!

Had PPH with first birth only - apparently this is more likely in a supine position, due to pressure on major blood-vessels

Tore with all 3, along the exact same line each time!


----------



## twixer (Dec 13, 2013)

I w delivered the head while on a birthing stool and then switched to all fours for the rest of him.


----------



## MommaKuhel (Feb 11, 2014)

1st Kneeling in tub and laying back
2nd squatted entire time


----------



## mareseatoats (Mar 4, 2011)

Cool thread! I really like reading the variations, especially between the same woman and her different births. Mine were both waterbirths. First was leaning back on my hands with my legs up (knees near my shoulders). Second, who was much bigger and didn't tuck his head) was kneeling sitting forward, and then between pushes I would flip around to sitting.


----------



## Tiffa (Mar 24, 2013)

Semi-sitting in a raised hospital bed. I used my arms to push up and relieve pressure off my bottom during pushes. They were way sore the next day! Pushing started unexpectedly and went fast, so I couldn't have moved if I wanted too. But it worked for me.


----------



## anilorak13ska (Mar 4, 2014)

I labored in the shower, on the toilet, on all fours on the bathroom floor, and very briefly on my back on my bed. I pushed DD out on our bed, on my knees, leaning on a yoga ball. She came out in one fell swoop. Had hoped for a waterbirth, but our hot water went out in the house!


----------



## pinklucy (Jul 8, 2005)

With my first I was squatting with friends supporting me on either side. Even though it was a hospital birth and I'd been induced I had a very supportive midwife which enabled me to move around and birth in the position I chose.

I remember thinking afterwards that I'd love a birthing stool so I could be in a similar squat but without having to be held up. I'd planned a Home Birth this time and hired an independent midwife. She had a birthing stool. As it happened I had complications and ended up being induced in hospital again, but I took my birthing stool and gave birth on it as I'd wanted to after a 3 day labour where I managed to fend off all interventions and birth naturally.


----------



## mamashanti (Mar 21, 2013)

on my effing back against my will with my feet in the air and my pubic bone curled up towards my face. I believe the yoga pose is "happy baby pose". I'm a student midwife and doula and I KNOW this is the worst position to give birth in- yet I was stuck there- against my will- and unable to get off the bed because they refused to remove the IV so I could move around. i had a traumatic hospital transfer from a planned homebirth.


----------



## ocelotmom (Jul 29, 2003)

#1 - standard hospital on the back

#2 - accidentally on the toilet

#3 - purposefully on the toilet, because it worked so well the last time, and I was fed up with the pushing business after a whole 3 pushes in a different position.


----------



## anilorak13ska (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeelasMama*
> 
> on my effing back against my will with my feet in the air and my pubic bone curled up towards my face. I believe the yoga pose is "happy baby pose". I'm a student midwife and doula and I KNOW this is the worst position to give birth in- yet I was stuck there- against my will- and unable to get off the bed because they refused to remove the IV so I could move around. i had a traumatic hospital transfer from a planned homebirth.


I'm so sorry to hear that! I can't believe they still insist on such an unnatural position! 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocelotmom*
> 
> #1 - standard hospital on the back
> 
> ...


This is so funny - I actually got OFF the toilet bc I was concerned about pushing DD out into it! How does that work? Does baby have to be fished out of the bowl? Does someone manage to catch baby somehow? Are you actually sitting on the toilet? Sorry so many questions, I just wonder bc I was close to delivering my DD on the throne!


----------



## ocelotmom (Jul 29, 2003)

I caught the head of both of them, and then someone else helped get them out without getting in the water.


----------

